# How many people on PB get Grace Gems email?



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

Outside, of some Spurgeon and Tabletalk, Grace Gems is the only other devotion I use (the only online one to be exact), usually it is my morning devotion, BUT, since I have a "touch" of insomnia I just read it. Funny thing with devotionals, they are either shallow and childish or they are deep and moving, I do not find much "in the middle". Grace Gems is very moving!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

I get it. That's where most of the material I post in the daily devotional forum comes from.


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I get it. That's where most of the material I post in the daily devotional forum comes from.


It is heavy stuff! Devotionionals that are not for the faint of heart! That is cool, like I say I don't like "Hallmark" Devotions!  (Todays is heavy!)


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2008)

I get it. Good stuff.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 3, 2008)

I use to get it years ago. I forgot it existed. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## MW (Apr 3, 2008)

I dislike the policy of changing the version of Scripture. In the case of people like William Plumer, who recorded his high appreciation of the AV, this borders on misrepresentation.


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> I dislike the policy of changing the version of Scripture. In the case of people like William Plumer, who recorded his high appreciation of the AV, this borders on misrepresentation.


Actually, as an AV man, it is the only thing that bothers me.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> I dislike the policy of changing the version of Scripture. In the case of people like William Plumer, who recorded his high appreciation of the AV, this borders on misrepresentation.



I haven't noticed this in the devotions I get, but I tend to agree with this assessment. On my blog (when I actually get around to posting that is) when I post something from an older writer, my practice has been to link the AV when linking references because that is what they used.


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > I dislike the policy of changing the version of Scripture. In the case of people like William Plumer, who recorded his high appreciation of the AV, this borders on misrepresentation.
> ...


For some reason it bothers me less with devotions than with commentary, I have heard a dark rumor of an NIV based Matthew Henry! Shudder!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

etexas said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > armourbearer said:
> ...



It is more than just a rumor. 

Crossway published a modernized series of commentaries a few years ago that included the likes of Calvin, C. Hodge, etc. 

I also don't like the attempts to modernize writers like Spurgeon and J.C. Ryle who in my opinion need no modernization.


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...


Man! it is 2 in the AM! Why did you have to confirm that! Poor old Matt Henry! Rolling in the grave!


----------



## ANT (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been getting Grace Gems for @ least 5 yrs (I think) ... I look forward to midnight every night ... That's about what time they come through for me ... I have them emailed to both my phone and my computer!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been getting it for a while. Wish they would stick with the A.V. though.


----------



## CanuckPuritan24 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning this devotion... on my way to sign up!

Cheers


----------



## Hippo (Apr 3, 2008)

This is just what I need, for some reason I find it hard to sit down with a book but reading e-mails is a major part of my routine.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think I saw a link in any of the posts above. Here it is.


----------

